
Show HN: Tab Manager Plus – a Chrome extension for people with too many tabs - mastef
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-manager-plus-for-chro/cnkdjjdmfiffagllbiiilooaoofcoeff?hl=en
======
mastef
Hey HN!

The backstory of Tab Manager Plus is an older Chrome extension called "Tab
Manager". Unfortunately the main developer sold it off to some sleazy company
that infested it with lots of adware, etc.

So Chrome webstore removed that old extension, and suddenly it felt like I
lost a little finger - because none of the other Tab Managers were so
simplistic like this one ( I tried many ).

Fast forward to Tab Manager Plus - it's a fork of the old ( clean ) Tab
Manager extension, with an improved design and all improvement requests built
in ( there were actually quite a lot )

Main features are : \- see all tabs and windows in a small chrome popup \-
drag and drop tabs in between windows \- highlight duplicate tabs \-
immediate(!) tab search once you open the popup ( type right away ) \- see the
open tab counter over the tab icon \- you can limit how many open tabs there
should be per window. e.g. if you set the limit to 15, and then open tab 16,
it will move it to a new window instead.

That's the... main features. Code-wise it's based on React. The source is
available here : [https://github.com/stefanXO/Tab-Manager-
Plus](https://github.com/stefanXO/Tab-Manager-Plus)

Tab manager does _not_ mess with session data, nor does it submit any
information anywhere.

Let me know how you like it!

